# Superbowl Predictions



## JimW (Jan 25, 2018)

What's your Superbowl prediction? Who will win and what's the score going to be?

I think it will be another close game for the Pats like all their other Superbowls, but I think they win by a field goal.

Pats 27 Eagles 24


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 25, 2018)

I predict that there will be less interest in the 2018 super bowl than any super bowl ever.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 25, 2018)

*I have no prediction, but supposedly, if you are an Amazon fire person, and ask Alexa, she says the "Eagles will fly to victory".  We shall see,*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I predict that there will be less interest in the 2018 super bowl than any super bowl ever.


I second that!!


----------



## JimW (Jan 25, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I predict that there will be less interest in the 2018 super bowl than any super bowl ever.



Less interest than any Superbowl ever? So fewer people will watch this Superbowl than Superbowl 1?



Marie5656 said:


> *I have no prediction, but supposedly, if you are an Amazon fire person, and ask Alexa, she says the "Eagles will fly to victory".  We shall see,*



I think Alexa is a shill for the Vegas bookmakers.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 25, 2018)

Ohio State!!!


----------



## JimW (Jan 25, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ohio State!!!



Who are they playing and what's the score going to be?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I predict that there will be less interest in the 2018 super bowl than any super bowl ever.



You, sir, are correct... at least where MY interest is concerned.     I won't be watching; the NFL is dead to me.  They can "take a knee" without my help.    (This from a Cowboy's fan of many years.)


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 25, 2018)

I predict someone will win & someone will lose :laugh:.....sorry.  Score will be Eagles 21 Patriots 24.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm not a betting man but if I was I would never bet against Alabama and New England these days. It should be a close game though. Most of the Super Bowls the Patriots have been in are. There was the one time when the Bears steamrolled them of course but that was over 30 years ago !


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2018)

I predict the Eagles will beat the tar out of New England.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 2, 2018)

Prediction-The NFL will make out like a bandit.

http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl/new...mand-rules-goodell/1orgzqxtg7plh1o9pcdweevv08


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 2, 2018)

I won't be watching this yearly 'overhyped' game,hoping the underdog Eagles will beat the arrogant Patriots,20-14. The only game I'll be watching is'Puppy Bowl' on Animal PLanet Sue


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2018)

Just had to.....  Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

No bets or predictions, but we're rooting for the Philadelphia Eagles here.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 4, 2018)

Wife & I rooted for the Eagles, and they won Super Bowl 52!

Hal & Judy


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2018)

This Super Bowl was the Direct Opposite of most....IMO.  Most years, the best part of the show is the halftime show.  This year, both teams played a great game, and the halftime show sucked.  I even managed to stay awake for the entire game...for me, that is something.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

Great game, even had me watching with my husband in the second half.  Congratulations to the Philadelphia Eagles 41 to 33 score.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2018)

I pulled for the Eagles and they knocked off Brady and co.  That may end that dynasty in Boston.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2018)

*I did not even watch the half time.  Took those 20 or so minutes to finish cleaning the dishes from dinner and putting them all away.  Can you imagine getting your first Super Bowl win against the Pats?  Did you see Tom Brady's boo-boo face at the end?  *


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2018)

Loved the game ...hated half time. Was on iPad while that was playing.

The news this morning says on that neat play where Foles caught the end zone pass was illegal, but umps didn’t see it. Reason....seven men in the backfield.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 5, 2018)

I knew the Eagles were ahead at half time which boosted my spirits. I watched the last 30secs of game,happy the Eagles won their 1st Super Bowl
An interesting fact,whenever Tom Brady wins the league's MVP and the Pats are in Super Bowl,they lose  Sue


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

The game was a real thriller. Glad to see the Pats get beaten. I don't know if the Foles touchdown catch was illegal or not but I don't see how it could be illegal because all scoring plays are always reviewed by the officials on the field and in NYC


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah traveler...I agree. Only four men on line and seven back don’t cut it, but no one has even questioned it. I say, good for them. Great play.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 5, 2018)

Great game!  I watched until after halftime which I thought sucked also.  

Im glad the Eagles won and it was actually an interesting game as far as football goes.

Im kind of disgusted with the celebrations that went on in Philly after the win....read that some man actually ate horse manure and people were looting and causing destruction.....too bad.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 5, 2018)

*Students brats didn't get their way have a rowdy pity party*

New England college student fans seem to be sore losers. 6 arrested during protests after the loss.

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/nat...dents-Riot-After-Patriots-Loss-472680563.html

A lesson for the students-It's a freaking game people. A game played by millionaires for millionaire owners in play grounds subsidized by tax payers. It's a game.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2018)

My son asked my 10 year old granddaughter what teams where playing in the Superbowl? She replied " the ones that beat the Cowboys"!!


----------



## JimW (Feb 9, 2018)

Congrats to the Eagles, they outplayed my pats on Sunday. The two defenses were almost non-existent in this game. There is a lot of Bill Belichik bashing going on in New England for benching the #2 starting corner back and former pro bowler Malcolm Butler. There really hasn't been a clear explanation as to why he was benched the entire game and with Belichik I doubt we'll ever know, but most folks here think Butler could have made a difference seeing how bad the defense was playing.


----------

